# Cool smoke from a UDS??



## inspecchi (Dec 6, 2012)

Is there a way to Cool smoke cheese in a UDS? I was wondering about using the smoke from my smoke stack to somehow send to a cardboard box or something to keep the cheese from getting too hot. I tried a little chief in the past and it was too hot. Any good ideas out there from the pros?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2012)

ins, evening.... you need a cold smoke generator.....  they can be home made.... or store bought....  

One good home made unit is the soldering iron in a tin can with wood chips..... click on the  link

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=soldering+iron+tin+can&type=all*

Here is one in use..  Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 6, 2012)

I use the AMNPS in the mailbox mod. to cold smoke . works great .













IMAG0298.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Dec 6, 2012


----------

